# update on Angel



## catcoonz

Some may remember Angel the white long haired girl who was quite poorly when she arrived into my care.
Well i am pleased and worried to announce, she has made enough of a recovery to be spayed this friday.
To gain weight i have been giving her goats milk mixed with manuka honey, stitches are healed where the owner cut her matts with scissors and she will hopefully be ready for her new home soon, depending on how the spay goes.
Her weight still takes a dip for the low side but both myself and the vet are now thinking spaying will solve this issue, just hope she gets over this operation.


----------



## dancemagicdance

So happy to hear it CC  Lucky her to have ended up with you


----------



## oliviarussian

Of course I remember her, she really touched my heart! :crying:

So glad she has healed and is finally putting on weight, I really hope she finds a wonderful new home and gets the love she deserves!


----------



## catcoonz

She will eventually be going to live with Skipperoo and she doesnt live far from me so i can visit to ensure Angel is doing well.
Its been really hard emotionally as several times ive looked at her and the vet has shook his head to say i think enough has been done, but each time i say she has come this far, tomorrow maybe different.
My head told me several times to let her go but my heart just couldnt, luckily being too soft i kept going.
She has come such a long way i owe it to her to keep getting her better, B12 injections have stopped now as she has recovered and i replaced with goats milk and manuka honey plus vitamin paste, has worked so hopefully the spay will be the last hurdle to cross.


----------



## catcoonz

Todays update:

Angel is now back home after her spay, all has gone well so the worrying is now over.

Skipperoo.... i didnt tell you about Angel as i knew you would worry so much, Angel is doing fine and post op check is monday.


----------



## sharonchilds

I missed the first post....Yay, im so pleased for this beautiful little girl, you have done an excellent job looking after her cc :thumbup:
I bet she has a truly wonderful life with skipperoo and you still get to see her.
What a fantastic ending, or beginning :biggrin:


----------



## tigerboo

Aw cc im so glad angel's spay went fine.


----------



## GingerJasper

That's fantastic news about Angel cc so glad you finally got there with the spay. 

Can we have some updated pics of the lovely girl before or after she goes to her new home please.


----------



## sharonchilds

Yeah more pics please


----------



## sarahecp

Pleased all went well for the beautiful Angel 

I echo what Sharon said  you've done a wonderful job with her being in your care :thumbup: 

Now here's to Angel going to her new forever home with Skipperoo :thumbup:


----------



## vivien

Brilliant news that Angel I better and been spayed. :thumbup1: she is very beautifull.

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz

Lets call this the beginning, as its the beginning of a new life for Angel.
She looks abit worse for wear as ive just taken theses photo's.


----------



## PetloverJo

She's stunning CC.

Lucky Skipperoo getting a beautiful girl.


----------



## GingerJasper

Oh WOW that's a huge difference and so nice to see her awake, alert and not hiding. She's like a white cloud of fluffiness.

She's beautiful. You have done such a wonderful job saving her from that vile creature that had her before.

Skipperoo i'm sooooooooo jealous can she come here for a quick visit (say about 5 years) before she goes to you.


:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## cats galore

she is absolutely gorgeous CC and a credit to your hard work and dedication. it's been a rollercoaster for you with her but she looks like she's doing well now


----------



## carly87

Was thinking about her all day today, CC. So glad she's come through all right. You know where I am if you need me!


----------



## catcoonz

Certainly was a rollercoaster with the many nights i had to sit with her and willing her to get better.
Its all paid off now so just get weight on her and her new home is waiting.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> Certainly was a rollercoaster with the many nights i had to sit with her and willing her to get better.
> Its all paid off now so just get weight on her and her new home is waiting.


fantastic :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz

Carly, she is a small white long haired girl, her coat is still very dry and breaks when i brush her so thats the next step to get sorted along with much needed weight. The vet says she should gain weight very quickly now and all her blood/urine tests are normal. Im still giving her extra vitamins so hopefully when she is ready to leave me her coat will be silky.


----------



## sarahecp

Just beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:

I can see she's put weight on  she's looking really well 

Well done CC :thumbup: and well done to Skipperoo for giving her a loving forever home :thumbup:


----------



## Skipperoo

Oh em gee, long awaited pictures!!! :001_wub: she has put on so much weight since the last piccie I saw, she is such a stunner! Eek, I'm going all excited and wobbly  she is looks amazing CC, I cannot wait to for her to come to her forever home and to meet Skipper! 

I promise, everyone, she will be loved with everything we have and more here, she will want for nothing <3 xxx

Ps CC give our Jelly-belly gentle cuddles and kisses xxx


----------



## Skipperoo

GingerJasper said:


> Oh WOW that's a huge difference and so nice to see her awake, alert and not hiding. She's like a white cloud of fluffiness.
> 
> She's beautiful. You have done such a wonderful job saving her from that vile creature that had her before.
> 
> Skipperoo i'm sooooooooo jealous can she come here for a quick visit (say about 5 years) before she goes to you.
> 
> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Sorry GJ, I'm too desperate to have her myself for her to have a short stay with you   xxx


----------



## cats galore

i bet it seems like forever doesn't it skipperoo. just remember - absence makes the heart grow fonder


----------



## Skipperoo

Definitely, I would rather wait for a happy, healthy kitty than have all of cc's good work go to waste  we would wait forever for her if we had to xxx


----------



## cats galore

i'm sure she'll be home with you very soon. i can imagine how excited you must be


----------



## Skipperoo

Too excited beyond belief!  xx


----------



## catcoonz

More pics for you. (cant tell how happy i am can you with all these photos).


----------



## cats galore

she's stunning CC. skipperoo you are going to be one lucky slave


----------



## catcoonz

Dont worry CG, yours will be smaller.


----------



## Skipperoo

*squeak* she is just so breath taking... CC thank you for these wonderful pics xxx


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> Dont worry CG, yours will be smaller.


i've got so long to wait too i'm getting all excited now and it's definitely going to feel like forever


----------



## Skipperoo

cats galore said:


> i've got so long to wait too i'm getting all excited now and it's definitely going to feel like forever


Are you getting. A little furry one from CC catsgalore?  xx


----------



## catcoonz

Sshhhh thats a secret, (but hopefully yes, i have a pregnant rescue in,) xx


----------



## colliemerles

_awww shes just gorgeous, im in love, she reminds me of my Polar-Bear,. Well done CC, you should be smiling with pride, you have done a fantastic job, she probably wouldnt be here with out your help and hard work, oh i so love happy endings it brings a tear to my eye._


----------



## Skipperoo

Oops! Shhhhh... *whispers* sorry guys xxx


----------



## Skipperoo

So anyway, how is my Jels-Bels doing?  xxx


----------



## catcoonz

shes eaten her dinner, had a look at the rescue goldfish (another story, came in with a cat  ) and is now asleep. xx


----------



## Skipperoo

catcoonz said:


> shes eaten her dinner, had a look at the rescue goldfish (another story, came in with a cat  ) and is now asleep. xx


Am I really sad to want to know this story about rescue goldfish?

*inhales sharply in excitement* does that mean I have to persuade the other half to get some goldfish!? I mean, she obviously loves them and I don't want my Angel to go without so 

amazing to hear she has eaten, what a relief xxx


----------



## catcoonz

A lady was moving abroad and i said i would rehome the cat, she asked if i could also find a home for her goldfish, so i said ok.
Will take a photo tomorrow of the fish for you as ive been too embarrassed to ask if anybody wanted a rescue goldfish. xx


----------



## Skipperoo

Oh em gee! Rescue goldfish sound like the best kind of goldfish  xxx


----------



## catcoonz

keeps my cats entertained and when Angel first saw him she sat on the tank and kept trying to catch him through the glass.

So do you want a rescue goldfish aswell as Angel lol. xxx


----------



## sharonchilds

catcoonz said:


> A lady was moving abroad and i said i would rehome the cat, she asked if i could also find a home for her goldfish, so i said ok.
> Will take a photo tomorrow of the fish for you as ive been too embarrassed to ask if anybody wanted a rescue goldfish. xx


I want a gold fish but Tony said..Are you having a laugh with 4 cats! What is he like


----------



## catcoonz

Tell OH, its fine, the goldfish is used to 8 mc's watching him.


----------



## sharonchilds

So i got these fish









They love living in the bathroom :lol:


----------



## Skipperoo

sharonchilds said:


> So i got these fish
> 
> View attachment 111033
> 
> 
> They love living in the bathroom :lol:


I actually love this!!

And CC, I soooo would love to have some of her little friends come with us, got to get a tank first though  xxx


----------



## cats galore

i have a 5 foot tropical aquarium instead of a tv(it's in my dining room where i spend most of my time). my OH has his tv in the living room. anyway, my cats love to sit on a dining chair and try to catch the fish. it keeps them entertain for ages. great therapy for kids with autistic spectrum disorders too


----------



## catcoonz

There is only 1 fish skipperoo and he has a tank, if you want him the tank comes with him. I can bring the fish and Angel to you at the same time, if you want.


----------



## Skipperoo

Uh oh CC, better talk to the other half and see what she thins first  xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Dont worry if not, im happy to keep Mr Goldfish, hes no trouble anyway and doesnt wreck the house. xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Quick update and i will take some photo's today of Angel.
Had a vet check, Angel is now in perfect health, vet said 100% and sinec spaying she has gained a good 1kg and now weighs 5kgs exactly, her coat is silky and shiny, she eats well and best of all she is keeping the weight on now.
Vet has said to keep a check over the next 3/4 weeks then she will be given the all clear for rehoming. Yipee......finally got there.

I will take photo's shortly so you can all see how much she has progressed.


----------



## GingerJasper

Oh thats fantastic news. Probably a day you and many of us thought would never arrive. Can't wait for the updated photos.

PS Thanks for the PM the other day and can't wait to hear from you when you get a chance.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> Quick update and i will take some photo's today of Angel.
> Had a vet check, Angel is now in perfect health, vet said 100% and sinec spaying she has gained a good 1kg and now weighs 5kgs exactly, her coat is silky and shiny, she eats well and best of all she is keeping the weight on now.
> Vet has said to keep a check over the next 3/4 weeks then she will be given the all clear for rehoming. Yipee......finally got there.
> 
> I will take photo's shortly so you can all see how much she has progressed.


that's fantastic news. i know you have worried yourself sick over her but you got there in the end with her. well done for persevering - all the hard work has finally paid off:thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles

_its so nice to get some good news, well done CC . Cant wait for pictures, and i bet skipperoo cant wait for angel to join them._


----------



## catcoonz

I remember the vet shaking his head several times and saying to give up and let her go, i also remember looking at Angel and telling the vet no not today, there is always tomorrow if she gets worse, thankfully my heart ruled my head and i hoped Angel would improve.

Just goes to show what can be achieved over time but i have to thank my vet for allowing me to try, we are all so happy Angel will now have her loving home after all.

She came to me needing many stitches and looked a sorry state, today she looks like a beautiful white girl who does give me the run around for half an hour but then enjoys being groomed.

I will miss her when she goes to her new home but it will be tears of happiness that she has been saved.


----------



## catcoonz

Just checked my notes and Angel came to me weighing 2.2kgs, she went upto 2.4 then 2.6kgs then back to 2.4 again, we have never been near this new weight of 5kgs, was worried she would lose the weight again but just goes to show the worry of spaying was a risk worth taking.

Incase you didnt notice im very happy.


----------



## vivien

catcoonz said:


> Quick update and i will take some photo's today of Angel.
> Had a vet check, Angel is now in perfect health, vet said 100% and sinec spaying she has gained a good 1kg and now weighs 5kgs exactly, her coat is silky and shiny, she eats well and best of all she is keeping the weight on now.
> Vet has said to keep a check over the next 3/4 weeks then she will be given the all clear for rehoming. Yipee......finally got there.
> 
> I will take photo's shortly so you can all see how much she has progressed.


That's fantastic news CC :thumbup::thumbup: Angel is a gorgeous girl.

Viv xx


----------



## Paddypaws

WE want photos
WE WANT PHOTOS
*WE WANT.....*


----------



## catcoonz

SORRY...... forgot with all the excitement of sophies kittens being born,

YES BOSS.....Photo's coming up ....


----------



## Paddypaws

catcoonz said:


> SORRY...... forgot with all the excitement of sophies kittens being born,
> 
> YES BOSS.....Photo's coming up ....


It was actually Millie who typed the above message....she just wants to make sure that no other fluffy white cat is as beautiful as she is.


----------



## colliemerles

_talking of white cats, polar- bear has just returned after his neuter, the vet said they were the smallest pom poms he has seen  and to keep him quiet, ha !!! he and rusty are trying to have a wrestling match, i keep trying to make him sit next to me calm, but he wont !!!!!!_


----------



## carly87

CC, that's fab news. Hope your vet is now eating his own words!

And, on another note, I have a certain little lady who's very talkative tonight! Watch this space. Also have lots and lots to talk to you about when I next see you. My thinking cap has been well and truly on re GH.


----------



## catcoonz

Carly, sounds interesting, cant wait to meet you again. xx


----------



## carly87

Just to warn you, you don't get to keep a cat out of our next meeting!


----------



## catcoonz

what is the point in coming over then, last time you gave me the beautiful Bella, who i must say has blown the light bulb, its like a disco here.


----------



## catcoonz

Dont worry Millie, there is no cat more beautiful than you. 

Here is Angel, not a great photo as she has just eaten a whole can of carney kitten to herself and is checking on the carney cans which have been kindly donated to ensure she has enough before going to her new home.
I will take better photo's tomorrow.

Bella.... may as well update her aswell little madam, well she has a box which she enjoys playing in, i walk in the room, cant find her then suddenly she jumps out the box, then in the box, back out the box.....her new name is jack as in jack in the box, she is driving me mad.


----------



## carly87

You know you love it really! I hand picked the naughtiest most lovable rescue ever for you just to complement Calypso! You're welcome!

Apache says she'd like to come play disco too. She's currently practicing destroying my blinds...


----------



## catcoonz

Another one climbing the curtains and using the home as a race track will be fine Carly, and thankyou for Bella. xx


----------



## Paddypaws

catcoonz said:


> Dont worry Millie, there is no cat more beautiful than you.
> 
> Here is Angel, .


OOh, I think Millie has some competition!
Angel looks glossy, plump and gorgeous CC, you must be Sooo pleased.


----------



## catcoonz

I would like to share an update on Angel today.

As you may know i have been battling with her weight for some time trying desperately to get her to gain weight, well she did gain some weight after spaying but i would like to say a very special thankyou to Spid for kindly ordering me NI food.

Angel loves this and today we went for a vet check where she has hit 5kg's and the vet is amazed at the difference in her. 

I hope you enjoy these new photo's of the beautiful Angel. xx


----------



## danniandnala

That's great cc


----------



## muffin789

Aww what a gorgeous girl!!! 

Glad she's made such good progress - once more it's all down to your love, patience and attention


----------



## sarahecp

Angel is looking great CC  you've done a fantastic job with her :thumbsup:

She's such a beautiful girl :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## cats galore

so pleased to see Angel doing so well. she is a gorgeous girl and has done so well since being with you. give her a big hug from me CC


----------



## colliemerles

_wow, bet she doesnt look like the same cat CC, you have done a great job, what a beautiful princess she is._


----------



## catcoonz

Her coat is now silky and easier to brush before it was very dry and kept breaking, she doesnt have any medication now and is really nice, Angel has come along way and im really pleased the hard work finally paid off.


----------



## danniandnala

catcoonz said:


> Her coat is now silky and easier to brush before it was very dry and kept breaking, she doesnt have any medication now and is really nice, Angel has come along way and im really pleased the hard work finally paid off.


you're amazing cc...it must be so amazing to see the benefits of your hard work xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz

It is really nice to watch them improve knowing each rescue will give somebody love in a new home.


----------



## sharonchilds

Well done to you CC, Angel looks fantastic, she's a gorgeous little fluff ball


----------



## PetloverJo

You have done a fantastic job with her CC. She looks absolutely gorgeous.:thumbup1: 

I would have loved to see the look on the vets face


----------



## catcoonz

Maybe somebody can advise me on Angel please, she is doing well and growing both up and outwards but ive tried everything i can think of to keep her pearly white but once her coat dries she has yellow tinges back again.

All vet check, bloods etc are normal and she is eating raw NI.


----------



## sharonchilds

Sorry i cant help with the coat, just wanted to say how beautiful Angel is looking 
My Tia is only 2.5 kgs 
Fussy little madame, any tips on what i can do to fatten her up? Hope u dont mind me asking but you have done such an excellent job with Angel and im :mad2: banging my head against a brick wall every day with her


----------



## catcoonz

Well its been a mission but she now eats RC Persian Kitten, NI Raw with a teaspoon of maple syrup, Bozita kitten biscuits and Kitten Carny........ put that together and we seem to have a fat cat.


----------



## sharonchilds

Oh bless her, she is a good girl.
My quest continues then...She turns her nose up at nearly everything good, eats salmon or tuna felix with tuna or chicken Thrive sprinkled on top. And thats only about half a pkt a day, i think she must eat the boys dried food when im not looking as ive not actually seen her tucking in...


----------



## carly87

Maple syrup? Never thought of trying that with a fussy eater!


----------



## catcoonz

They love maple syrup but i only mix a teaspoon in the food, works great especially when some cats refuse raw food.


----------



## carly87

Guess who'll be buying some!


----------



## Cosmills

catcoonz said:


> They love maple syrup but i only mix a teaspoon in the food, works great especially when some cats refuse raw food.


That's my next step with DD... Sardines in Tom sauce worked for two weeks ... Need to get him back on raw... Costing me a bloody fortune with natures menu wet lol


----------



## catcoonz

You could also try Manuka Honey as thats very good for them, some cats dont like it though as its not sweet like maple syrup.


----------



## sharonchilds

CC, did you give goats milk as well? Not sure if it was you or even if its ok to give to cats?


----------



## sarahecp

Sharon, your Tia sounds just like my Seb 

He went from eating RC 36 as a kitten, weaned on to Bozita, Grau, AC now won't touch any of them  it's Natures Menu and Sheba trays, turkey in white sauce  oh and he won't eat his breakfast unless I sprinkle a little bit of dry or Dreamies on it 

I'm going to get some maple syrup, if he doesn't like it, it won't go to waste because I love it  mmmm pancakes and maple syrup


----------



## catcoonz

Yes i gave Angel Goats milk aswell as minced lamb.


----------

